# Dip and gee whiz, ohios top catmen



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Got news that Dip and Gee whiz fished one of my secret spots this past monday. Never even let me know they were coming down! Dip caught a plastic bag, and I think whiz bang took yet another skunking...  Thats ok I got two more highly secret spots and the locations will never be let out  

If all else fails this year, I will have to take these two experts, along with Watermellon to my 50 spot, and the dreaded goat path, "just ask Da King" about this spot.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, Not the Goat Path. Didn't someone blowout a knee there a couple of years ago? Before you take Da Mellon down there, and have the curse thrust back upon you, take me with you.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, ya see jack it was a spur of the moment trip. And we figured the weather wasn't perfect and since you are one of those fair weather fisherman that you would just wimp out on us anyway.  DIP, just for the record, also caught an empty plastic pop bottle. And besides, you ain't caught a fish in about 5 yrs. have ya. Secret spot? The only secret is when only you know about it. Thanks for telling us about this great secret spot too. :rolleyes As far as the goat path is concerned, why ain't I fished it yet. geesh Heck man, I packed muled 50 lbs of bait and ice with all my gear, food, water down a big hill, through mud and 10 ft. tall weeds to you one spot and managed to clear out a million gar while I was there. Bring on that goat path, I am ready. On second thought, catking was there and now it is cursed. 

I did catch a 7.1 channel last sunday which spurred my idea to dip to fish the scioto. He told me today that the next time I have another idea like that to keep him out of it.  

DIP did tell me your other secret spot is now a sand bar  so much for my first flatty spot.


bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

No one blew out a knee that I can remember, but I do remember me and Da King crawling on all fours because the steep trail was so slick  ..Did not help that Cw dropped a minnow bucket in front of us making the already dew slicked trail even more difficult  David anytime you want to fish this spot with me is a ok, but bring repelling ropes  And I am not kidding


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Whiz, Da goat path spot is 100 times worse than the other location you are talking about  ..But I did catch a 50, and a 40 there three years ago..Did not fish it last year, cause I got lazy.....Come the month of May gee whiz, I will let you experince it!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

This is Jack's better half - (Rhonda) I was there the first time ANY of us experienced the "goat path." I gave it the name "The Hochi Minh Trail". I've only been there twice, and both times I ended up with poison ivy. I don't remember being as frightened of the "great outdoors" as I was on that trip. Trip is an appropriate word. Another is trap. The second time we were there, Jack caught his famouse fifty pounder, but the odds of another one are probably about like hitting the lottery. But he did let Walter go, so who knows? Maybe the "cocktailed s.o.b." is still out there. The last time I went there I had on long-sleeved shirt, jacket, and pants, and still managed to get poison ivy on my fingers. It was pouring down rain, and Jack was burning up with a fever from his diagnosis of lyme disease, so he's really a fisherman, he's paid his dues, and the rewards are few and far between. So if you're ready to put your money where your mouth is  , come on. But be prepared to travel lightly, as you will need one free hand to break your fall as you're ass over elbow. And maybe some cleats would help.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The below pic shows me standing at the goat path spot holding my 50-lber!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thats a nice fish.. jack, you look a little frighten..


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is "FOR THE RECORD JACK GOT HIS WIFE TO BEAT UP ON ME" Only kidding! I am up for this cuz I am not known as whiney billy g fish for nuttin. (thanks catking) I will go, get skunked, and whine for years about my experience. lol How far of a walk/crawl is this path? Dang Jack, You tackled the jungles of the scioto with lyme disease. You the man. I hate ticks. Had one up under my nuts once during field medical training. Had to use a mirror to see the thing, kind of a strange view from that perspective? Anywho, I am up for the trap of the goat path. I may have to get in shape before then cuz lord knows this shape I have ain't very appealing. Sounds like fun Jack, always a pleasure fishin with ya. Repelling ropes, oh crap. I am gravity challenged, given chance I will fall.

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Da Goat path trail is not a long one, 5-10 minutes tops..but it makes up in difficulty for what it lacks in length!..LOL!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention...The last time I fished the goat path I had my son with me..Had not fished it in awile, so the path had grown up some...Our trip in the daylite was not bad you could find the path..Our trip out at 3am was another story, you could not see the trail, and we got kinda lost in the jungle of thick briars and head tall weeds..Took close to an hr, to make that 5 minute walk..I still have the scars on my legs to prove it 

Whiz, my wife wanted me to tell you she was just joking with ya..And that I am the only person she is mean to!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I took it that she was joking cuz I knew you wouldn't let her whoop up on me like that. I am excited about this fishing experience, come may it is on.

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

here is a pic of the spot, nice spot once you get down to it.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is Da Kings Boy with a flathead from the goat path spot..I dont have any pictures of the king, with any fish, from anywhere!


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can see me getting a backpack for my gear to get to this spot.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds interesting....I'm just wondering how you stumbled onto this spot?!?!?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to drive past this spot on may way to work..Always wanted to fish it, but put it off for years because I knew how hard it would be to get into.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

> I dont have any pictures of the king, with any fish, from anywhere!


Hey Jack, does anybody?? Kinda like "BIGFOOT". Come to think of it he's always got his foot in his mouth  

Sliprig


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> I dont have any pictures of the king, with any fish, from anywhere!


hahahaa

I have one of him dancing


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Where in the heck is Da King anyway, he needs to tell Gee Whiz about the goat path, from his perspective!

Hey Whiz, Dip has fished the 50 spot, lost a nice fish when my son shined a flashlite on the water


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US !!! DA KING is glad I am here to set the record straight. #1- flathunter caught the 50 out of a hole DA KING !!! showed him  #2- little billy_gfishless and the DIP need horse whipped for showing up un-announced at jacksons spot .......shame shame......  ........ Rhonda did the trail better than any of us. She was like a freakin snake slithering on that trail. She made DA KING , flathunter & cwcarper look like a bunch of pansies..This spot on the river is truly an EXCELLENT spot and Jackson has done himself good in getting a couple trophies out of it . cwcarper has informed DA KING that it was me who dropped the minnow bucket going up the trail , not he  The boy has lost his freakin mind. Finally , most of you guys would not make this trip. TRUST ME . I know most of you and ...well, just trust me.............  .......... by the way, cwcarper caught that cat on DA KING'S rod, while DA KING !!! was looking at the hole that I found that Jackson caught MY fish out of .........  ............. CK ~**~.. And look back fellows, plenty of pics with myself and FISH in them ..........


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, Okay, Okay, time for THE MAN to step in.

1st of all, I've got a bone to pick w/ GARKING himself, Billy G. What are you doing? Your giving me a run for the money, I see. I thought I was the master at being JACKSON'D (only becasue JACKED doesnt sound right!) JACKSON'D is another word for SKUNKED! You see anytime Jack invites someone to fish, it seems as if they get SKUNKED, hense the new word & meaning: JACKSON'D
*JACKSON'D: THE ART OF GOING FISHLESS IN THE PRESSENSE OF FLATHUNTER, ANYWHERE IS SOUTHEASTERN OHIO* Anyways Billy Boy, noone is going to take the curse away form me without a fight! 

As far as this GOAT PATH goes, there is a 45lb Flattie in there w/ my name on it. I've secretly boobie trapped this place, so before anyone goes there, they have to take me w/ them!!!!


Good lord, someone had to go & mention the "BIGFOOT" thread. Man I wish I could have cut & coppied that thread before GFO sank. That had to be the funniest thing I can think of. 

This thread was great guys. I needed it to, todays a been a real rough day.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys we need to get a trip planned out, with all of us together. Boy there would be some BS flying that night, huh? I'm serious though, lets try & plan on something. A lake might be better since we'd nee some room.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> there is a 45lb Flattie in there w/ my name on it.


 A fish called mellon! interesting. Yeah, I will get JACKSON'D, no doubt. 
I think you are onto something there mellon. A get together sounds fun. Prob. would have to go the lake route due to space but the bs'ing would be great. 

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

(Mrs. Jackson) I'm glad Jack has a place to vent his frustrations. I like the nickname, though, I'm glad he'll go down in infamy. That would be a good fishing contest. Who's the biggest loser? I guess Dip went fishing with Jack when we lived in Jackson Co., thus, *JACKSON'D IN JACKSON!!* .  Let's take a poll for my own nickname, so I can post, too.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I say Cat Queen, can call her Da Queen!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

a Lake outing????? No way, if I dont have to walk up and down hills, thru mud and Briars it aint fishing!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

(To Ms Flathunter) 

It's Bryan (The Ones That Leaves All The Messages!)

If I recall correctly, I saw more pics of you w/ fish last year than Jack! You can probally show us ALL something. My wife, Jenny wants me to take her somewhere to cath cats like the ones in your pics, so now the pressure is really one me. Jack & the guys on here tell me I'm CURSED, now if I dont put my wife on fish, shes going to think I'm a looser. Next time I come Jacks way, I want you to take me out CATCHING since Jack has only taken me FISHING so far. I'm done FISHING I want to CATCH something!!!!! 

I gotta talk to you in person, because I want to know the full details of the event below: 

_"Finally I grew tired of watching this battle and suggested that she wade into the creek, to get a better angle on the fish, which was constantly taking her down stream. That was a big mistake, as she lost her footing and fell. I ran into the water, not to see if my wife was ok, but to try and get her rod. That was another mistake, but I will not get into that here."_

I can almost see this happening! The bad thing is I would have reached for the rod too I bet (and I'm sure my wife would have laid into me too)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, You know your actually right. When I fish a lake it does feel strange, there is no long walk, my arms dont get tired, my shoes arent muddy, etc...... Just doesnt seem right, does it?


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

nuttin better than pullin right up to a lake and settin up in 5 minutes and carrying little to no gear and actually catching something!

bill


----------

